# Proms Gothic to be released on CD



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I see that the stunning performance of Havergal Brian's mighty _Gothic _symphony is being released by Hyperion on 28 November.

Slightly more info [email protected] http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67971/2


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I wonder how it will compare to the performance on Naxos.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the update. I wonder how it will compare to the performance on Naxos.


Well, based on my experience at the concert and familiarity with the Naxos recording, I can confidently say that the new one will win hands down on technical performance of the players and singers and intepretative vision of the conductor. I haven't heard the new recording, but it comes from the BBC and the relay on the night was praised, so I have no reason to doubt it will be superior. The only disappointment is that, I understand, Hyperion could have issued this as an SACD but chose not to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The only disappointment is that, I understand, Hyperion could have issued this as an SACD but chose not to.


That's probably too bad, but since I don't have SACD, I wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Good news indeed.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Sound clips and Malcolm MacDonald's fine programme notes now on the Hyperion website
http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67971/2


----------

